# Halo Purity Juice back in stock at R250 per 30ml



## Sir Vape (10/1/15)

On Friday we received a small shipment of certain Halo flavors that sold out over the festive season. Halo is now available for those that missed out at the super awesome new price of R250 a bottle. 

Get it here and stocks are limited.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/halo-gourmet-e-liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (14/1/15)

Just opened my bottle of Halo Tribeca. OMW! This is good stuff! Definately ordering more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (6/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 19069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any news on when you will get the menthol based juices?


----------



## Sir Vape (20/2/15)

Rarely get a call for menthol but will look at it on the next Halo run

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (20/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Rarely get a call for menthol but will look at it on the next Halo run


I want a menthol and clove combo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/2/15)

Chop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (20/2/15)

can i preorder some flavours if i see them on their website or you need a minimun amount of bottles ?


----------

